# Why We So Often Trade In/sell Our New Trailers



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I have noticed a trend here that is most mystifying. Members that are all excited about their new Outback, only to end up quickly selling it for another one. Sometimes within the same model year! So what's up? Why can't we just slow down and make a thoughtful decision about the trailer that will suit our needs for the foreseable future? Seems easy. I don't get it.

Of course loss of job, sudden loss of health, etc... are understandable and need no explanation.

I cringe everytime I see somebody with an 07 Outback looking to sell it and get a 31 whatever because it would be nice to have more space. C'mon man! You're taking a bath financially.

Maybe I'm just not as afluent as the rest of y'all


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Did you notice it's not people from So Cal who have to spend all their money on basic housing and food?

Many of us moved quickly from a pop up to the Outback but some keep going. I was going to get the 21RS but really liked the 25RSS and thought I wouldn't have to upgrade for a long time. I still like looking though. I wasn't too pleased with the tow performance from my 1/2 ton Yukon so upgraded to the 3/4 ton. Now I think I can get a bigger Outback but I won't. I remember why I got the 25RSS in the first place. Next camper will be when kids get a little older and won't be going with us much. I'll want something with a better bedroom for the DW and me and larger bathroom.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I will eventually sell/trade mine to keep from spending more money. I'm really not happy with my F150 towing my 25RSS, someone else might be but It's not working for me, and I am am NOT going to spend more money on a 3/4 TV. My trucks will be paid for before long and plan on keeping it for many years. Unfortunanly the the replacment for the OB will probably be an SOB. I can get something that works, has a walk around queen and is over 1,000 pounds lighter. The bad thing is these models I'm looking at was not available when I bought the OB.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jim, in our case - we were VERY happy with our '06 25rss and not really interested in a change, but an opportunity came along which made sense, in all ways.

The 28krs - as it is today - did not exist when we bought Puff 1, nor did we have the TV to tow it, even if it had. When we bought Puff 1, we had to make some compromises...but even those were "noise level" in light of the very fact that we were able to buy a TT at all (that, btw, is no small accomplishment in itself and something *all *of us have in common!). Having just returned from a '3rd world country' with 1/3 of its population surviving in the most desperate of conditions - we are painfully (yes!) aware of the advantages we (_all _of us) have. Most African people we met can only dream of owning 1 (very small) space for their families to live in...let alone a vacation home, too. OK - philosophy and socio-economics aside....

In June, we traded in a 3 y/o Sienna van for the new Tundra for, essentially, even money and have a vehicle which - in many ways - better suits our needs (which have, unexpectedly, changed in 3 yrs). We then happened to see the 28krs floor plan (on paper) and thought "if THAT had been available 2 yrs ago AND we'd had the TV for it - we would have bought THAT. But it wasn't and we already had a wonderfull TT and we're not so spoiled that we couldn't live without the Roo Shuttle Bay instead of the Bunk-storage space (which is what makes it perfect for us), let alone the outdoor speakers, diamond plate, & Havana interior. 2 weeks ago, when taking Puff in for service, we saw the real thing - which led to casual conversation with our dealer. He was able to give us an excellent price on the '08 28krs and better-than-expected trade-in value on the 25rss. We now have - for even money - the TV/TT combo that we would have purchased 2yrs ago _IF_ they had both been available at the time. In both cases, there was a bit of "being in the right place, at the right time with the right tools" and knowing quite clearly what we wanted (and didn't want). We knew the value of our trades and the value (to us) of the potential purchases and, as it ended up, both dealers were quite motivated to sell. Did we "NEED" to upgrade either the TV or the TT, no...and other than being able to have toys (which we all do here)...degree of affluency had nothing to do with it, but opportunity, knowledge, and balance actually resulted in our being in a better financial position _AFTER_ upgrading. There actually came a point when it didn't make sense NOT to upgrade.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dude!! It's that new Outback smell!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Was this directed a me







Yes my 2007 32bhds and 2007 Dodge Cummins may be replaced very very shortly but such is life. I did not take a bath on my last two Outback's and don't plan to on this one either.This time I'm changing because we seem to do more long distance traveling than camping and DD's are not enjoying the long rides as much so if all I'm doing is dragging a condo 3000 miles I might as well go back to a motorhome and drive in the condo. In the past 8 years I've had a class a,class c, 26rs,27rsds,32bhds and more trucks and toads than I want to count. Yes I need therapy but as the needs change so do the toys.

John


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

California Jim said:


> I have noticed a trend here that is most mystifying. Members that are all excited about their new Outback, only to end up quickly selling it for another one. Sometimes within the same model year! So what's up? Why can't we just slow down and make a thoughtful decision about the trailer that will suit our needs for the foreseable future? Seems easy. I don't get it.
> 
> Of course loss of job, sudden loss of health, etc... are understandable and need no explanation.
> 
> ...


I understand your question, but the desire or need to change, upgrade or the like will vary with each individual. We upgraded 1) because we wanted a walk around bed, 2) more room because the dog, and I, are bigger than we originally thought, and 3) begin planning for our retirement. Kathy and I both have agreed that this upgrade to the 26RKS will hopefully carry us to the beginning of retirement in 10 or 12 years, and then we look to fulltime in a 5ver....That all could change tomorrow (hope not!) for whatever reason, and then we punt.

In this life, few game plans don't have a plan B lurking somewhere!

Later,

Bob


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Was this directed a me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John,
It's your money and you can do with it what you want. I don't really feel like you need to explain yourself to anyone.

I personally bought the largest OB that I felt my truck would tow comfortably. We thought that our kids would love going with us and enjoy the travel. One son has spent exactly 3 nights camping in about a year and a half. The other one enjoys it when we make him go, but he is within 4 years of graduation and he is the last one. We bought a bigger truck, planned on waiting a year and getting the 5th wheel that we wanted. A deal fell into our laps this year instead. We bought our OB used last year,paid cash for it, made some improvements to it and sold it for more than we paid for it to cover the cost of the improvements. We basically used our trailer for free for a year, got our money out and moved it into a deal where we bought used (used by the previous owners 2 times) and saved $18,000 over the cost of a new one. We will not take a bath on the 5th wheel either. This deal was thrown at us and we just decided to take the leap a year early. We are looking at potentially full-timing it at some point and this gives us the opportunity to do it. I am not sure why I felt compelled to explain myself, but like I said to John. It is my money and although I appreciate your concern for my financial situation, I've got it under control.

Darlene


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I see a lot of it as the typical trade up cycle. Buy what you can tow, realize you aren't happy with the performance. Buy a bigger TV, realize you could buy a bigger TT. Hey Wolfie, sound familiar?!?!









In my personal case, I wanted a 1/2 ton towable TT. Of course the shopping pushed us up into a 28RSDS







. Now I'm thinking 3/4 or 1 ton for the next truck. Now, the reason I didn't look at 5'ers was that I didn't want to have to own a Super Duty (or pay for it). I also was not wanting anything that long. Of course a 30'11" TT with a 4' slide out the back is the same length towed and camped as a 35' 5er







. And if I get a Super Duty, what is keeping me from getting tempted by a dealer?!?!









To each his own...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

After 5 years of camping in that little Coleman Sea Pine, our 23RS still seems like a palace on wheels. Were not ready to trade just yet.

Bob


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

3leesdw







and I have decided that we want a 5th wheel. Now, does that mean we go right out and buy one? No way.

We are doing a great deal of research now, both for a 5'er and a new 3/4 ton to pull it. The 3/4 ton will have to come first, so most of the research has been in that area. When we find what we want, at the right price (read NOT taking a bath), we'll pull the trigger.

In the meantime, we still love our 21RS. Easy to tow, easy to set up.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

is it really anyone else's business why we buy, sell, trade, move up, move down??????????? we live ONCE folks and I would venture to say that each of us doing exactly what WE want, when WE want, how WE want. Some are able to do more than others by circumstance or intentions or sacrifices or motivation or hard work







or whatever. I get to go around once same as you and and I want to take advantage of what I can while I can. My health and finances NOW allow me to play.......who knows in 5 or 10 or 15 or 20 or more years?? it could all change tomorrow. I don't want to look and back and say "why didn't I do blah, blah" when I could. My neighbors down the road have had a nice 5th wheel and tt in their driveway, just sitting. 2 years ago she became house bound. Last summer he was walking up and down the street all summer visiting with us and helping watering lawns and wishing he could use the 5th wheel and take her places like they used to. A few weeks ago all the carpet was torn out of his house and wheel chair ramp built. Why? he had a stroke 4 months ago is paralyzed on one side. LIVE NOW! and btw.........his nice pickup and 5th are gone. My motto:* IF NOT NOW...WHEN?*


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Dude!! It's that new Outback smell!!!


That's why I don't need to upgrade. I still have it after 1 1/2 years.

p.s. I'm a little surprised how the tone of this thread has gone after a simple and casual question was asked.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

campmg said:


> Dude!! It's that new Outback smell!!!


That's why I don't need to upgrade. I still have it after 1 1/2 years.

p.s. I'm a little surprised how the tone of this thread has gone after a simple and casual question was asked.
[/quote]

Same here after 2 1/2 years. Each time I go into the TT I get some of the same rush I got when I first saw the OB.

Sure we've gone out and looked at new TVs and even Class As but we have other needs too - retirement and college for the kids (no student loans for them!). It's a balance - if you have the $$ and feel that you can justify the change then more power to you! If you are sacrificing something else to get it, well, as long as you are making an informed decision that is really up to you now isn't it? Everyone has a different situation.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Maybe I'm just not as afluent as the rest of y'all


Maybe not, but you're surely as "effluent."









Besides, you live on Left Coast.









Personally, I traded up to get a slide, a bigger bedroom, and more storage. Other than that, I guess, because I could. Didn't lose any money, either. And that's a good thing.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

campmg said:


> Dude!! It's that new Outback smell!!!


That's why I don't need to upgrade. I still have it after 1 1/2 years.

p.s. I'm a little surprised how the tone of this thread has gone after a simple and casual question was asked.
[/quote]
I hope I am not indicating a tone by any means, as that is not my intentions. To sum it up really, we make our individual decisions based on individual needs, wants, desires and abilities.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> is it really anyone else's business why we buy, sell, trade, move up, move down??????????? we live ONCE folks and I would venture to say that each of us doing exactly what WE want, when WE want, how WE want...


Amen.

I hate making money. I figure that I may as well enjoy spending it! And I'm getting pretty good at it!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think it's kind of like with boats... Two-foot-itis.

Every once in a while, I think it would be cool to trade up. But then I go sit in our 28RS-DS and realize it is a perfect fit for our family. Once the kids are grown and gone, there are others that I would much rather have. But that's a long way off. A Sydney 31-RQS or 31-FQBHS would be awesome. But really, they don't bring that much to the table we don't have already. And, with our current Outback, we pull it quite comfortably with a half-ton truck. No need to go to the expense of a big diesel as we would with anything bigger.

Nope, I have no problem with anybodies else's reasons for stepping up, and someday we will probably do the same. But for right now, we're perfectly happy with what we have, thank you very much!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I think it's kind of like with boats... Two-foot-itis.
> 
> Every once in a while, I think it would be cool to trade up. But then I go sit in our 28RS-DS and realize it is a perfect fit for our family. Once the kids are grown and gone, there are others that I would much rather have. But that's a long way off. A Sydney 31-RQS or 31-FQBHS would be awesome. But really, they don't bring that much to the table we don't have already. And, with our current Outback, we pull it quite comfortably with a half-ton truck. No need to go to the expense of a big diesel as we would with anything bigger.
> 
> ...










all part of doing what, if, and how we can! and why! and when!


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

We towed a 1991 Holiday Rambler Aluma Lite XL for 16 years. Had eye surgery three times in 15 months and the wife thought she wanted a smaller trailer for her to tow.
We have looked for all these years and never thought one was better then what we had. Even bought two different slide in campers over the years and gave both away.
We about have the Outback the way we want it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> p.s. I'm a little surprised how the tone of this thread has gone after a simple and casual question was asked.


I am surprised by the tone as well. This is a camping forum, and talking about our Outbacks is what we do best. This is a legitimate question and topic for conversation.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I guess I don't quite understand. With the exception of a few individual responses bearing the tone of "nobody else's business", it seems that most everyone has openly & fully addressed Jim's very legitimate post. Did I miss something? (Did I offend?) Do my glasses have that rosey sheen to them again?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> p.s. I'm a little surprised how the tone of this thread has gone after a simple and casual question was asked.


I am surprised by the tone as well. This is a camping forum, and talking about our Outbacks is what we do best. This is a legitimate question and topic for conversation.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Ok, I'll work further to







it up to. Besides rational reasons I suggested, there is always the impulse buy!








My wife and I are rather good at them... In fact we actually bought a car and a house in one day when we weren't actually planning on buying either!








7 years later we still have the house, but the car lasted just over a year









In short it dangerous for us to have a day off together!








...Of course that does bring up an advantage to going camping... Anything we buy has to fit in the truck or trailer for the trip home (Don't laugh, some paintings can get rather large!!!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Ok, I'll work further to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nathan, furniture has that same nasty little problem about it, too! <don't ask me how I know that







>


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

simple answer here...
... we started camping at a seasonal space 
and needed to simplify, expand, and bring in the luxury factor.

Long story short...our family unit changed, our camping style changed, hence...the trailer changed.

If Outback made a Park Model...you all know I'd have one!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ...Of course that does bring up an advantage to going camping... Anything we buy has to fit in the truck or trailer for the trip home (Don't laugh, some paintings can get rather large!!!)


Nathan, furniture has that same nasty little problem about it, too! <don't ask me how I know that







>
[/quote]
Is that why you really bought the Roo?!?!







To bring back furniture as souviniers?









Our last big painting was before kids. It took up the backseat on the way home from Banff.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I guess I don't quite understand. With the exception of a few individual responses bearing the tone of "nobody else's business", it seems that most everyone has openly & fully addressed Jim's very legitimate post. Did I miss something? (Did I offend?) Do my glasses have that rosey sheen to them again?


If not, my identical twin is eye dr, we can fix you up with new ones







. Hey! there is a nifty pink style if you re interested!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> ...Of course that does bring up an advantage to going camping... Anything we buy has to fit in the truck or trailer for the trip home (Don't laugh, some paintings can get rather large!!!)


Nathan, furniture has that same nasty little problem about it, too! <don't ask me how I know that







>
[/quote]
Is that why you really bought the Roo?!?!







To bring back furniture as souviniers?









Our last big painting was before kids. It took up the backseat on the way home from Banff.[/quote]
No - - not _exactly _*the *reason...but...well....I suppose...now that you mention it.... it _could _happen...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> ...Of course that does bring up an advantage to going camping... Anything we buy has to fit in the truck or trailer for the trip home (Don't laugh, some paintings can get rather large!!!)


Nathan, furniture has that same nasty little problem about it, too! <don't ask me how I know that







>
[/quote]
Is that why you really bought the Roo?!?!







To bring back furniture as souviniers?









Our last big painting was before kids. It took up the backseat on the way home from Banff.[/quote]
No - - not _exactly _*the *reason...but...well....I suppose...now that you mention it.... it _could _happen...

















[/quote]
Always must be prepared huh?!?!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> ...Of course that does bring up an advantage to going camping... Anything we buy has to fit in the truck or trailer for the trip home (Don't laugh, some paintings can get rather large!!!)


Nathan, furniture has that same nasty little problem about it, too! <don't ask me how I know that







>
[/quote]
Is that why you really bought the Roo?!?!







To bring back furniture as souviniers?









Our last big painting was before kids. It took up the backseat on the way home from Banff.[/quote]
No - - not _exactly _*the *reason...but...well....I suppose...now that you mention it.... it _could _happen...

















[/quote]
Always must be prepared huh?!?!







[/quote]
Absotively! Everything I know I learned in Girl Scouts!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Obviously I have touched a nerve with this one. I didn't have the intention of calling out anybody in particular, but rather making note of an industry wide RV phenomenon. One that I have also seen here at OBDC. We RV'rs are an indecisive bunch when it comes to finding contentment in our campers.

This indecision and discontent likely fuels a large percentage of new and used RV sales for which an industry is surely thankful. For the many reasons listed here and even more, we just can't seem to reach the promised land in our current RV. "If only I had that model# 123XYZ"&#8230;&#8230;

We surely are an insatiable bunch.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Obviously I have touched a nerve with this one. I didn't have the intention of calling out anybody in particular, but rather making note of an industry wide RV phenomenon. One that I have also seen here at OBDC. We RV'rs are an indecisive bunch when it comes to finding contentment in our campers.
> 
> This indecision and discontent likely fuels a large percentage of new and used RV sales for which an industry is surely thankful. For the many reasons listed here and even more, we just can't seem to reach the promised land in our current RV. "If only I had that model# 123XYZ"&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> We surely are an insatiable bunch.


I don't think the phenomenon is just with RV's. Maybe it is American's in general... but I suspect it is simply Human Nature







... 
You are just looking at a section of population that tends to have the means to do it! (Don't even try to tell me that a TT comes before the basic neccessities in life!!!) So, I just argued that it is hard coded into me, so I guess its ok, right.






























edited: On second thought, this is becoming too introspective. Must get back to thinking about things I want NEED


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Well... can't say that we are immune to the trade-up thing....

Mar 2005 - purchased used 1996 Yamaha Warrior
Feb 2005 - purchased 2002 Ford Explorer Sport Trac
Dec 2005 - purchased 2004 Ford Explorer
July 2006 - purchased 2007 Jayco Baja Pop-up
Sep 2006 - purchased 2007 KTM 450 XCW
Sep 2006 - traded Ford Explorer for 2002 F150
Nov 2006 - purchased 2007 Honda CRF230F
Oct 2006 - purchased 2005 Mercury Mariner
Oct 2006 - sold Explorer Sport Trac
Jan 2007 - sold Yamaha Warrior
Mar 2007 - Traded Jayco Baja for 2007 Outback
Aug 2007 - Traded F150 for 2004 F350

Currently trying to convince my DH that we do not need a 28KRS because the dog is not getting any bigger and won't be having puppies! Just cause we can pull it doesn't mean we need something bigger!

It must be a RV'ing / ATV'ing thing because it all started with the used Warrior!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Obviously I have touched a nerve with this one. I didn't have the intention of calling out anybody in particular, but rather making note of an industry wide RV phenomenon. One that I have also seen here at OBDC. We RV'rs are an indecisive bunch when it comes to finding contentment in our campers.
> 
> This indecision and discontent likely fuels a large percentage of new and used RV sales for which an industry is surely thankful. For the many reasons listed here and even more, we just can't seem to reach the promised land in our current RV. "If only I had that model# 123XYZ"&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> We surely are an insatiable bunch.


Well put and well taken and hit the nail on the head!







The rv dealers surely do love us! 
btw: I WAS totally happy with my 27rsds and still am but did Keystone have to come out with the 32bhds? Shame on them! it's all their fault!







Unless my money tree blooms, will be keeping my 27rsds!now, after a summer of not using it, I just wanna go somewhere! anywhere! anyone up for Walmart parking lot camping?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

As stated, it's not just a RV'ing thing...
1966, 8 foot pram/ Dinghy
1967, 10 foot flat bottom wooden boat w/ 1.5 HP Johnson
1968, 16 foot wooden boat w/ 8 HP Johnson
1969, 16 foot aluminum boat w/ 18 HP Evinrude (Which FLEW btw...)
1975, 13 foot Boston Whaler w/ 40 HP Johnson (best ski boat EVER)
1979, 18 foot Glastron w/ 40 HP Johnson
1988, 19 foot Aquasport w/ 80 HP Mercury
1993, 17 foot Boston Whaler w/ 80 HP Mercury
2004, 17 foot Key West center console w/ 90 HP Mercury
2006, 22 foot Key West Walk around w/150 HP Mercury

And now, I'm looking at a 26 foot Robalo walk around w/ counter rotating 200's (I'll call them "the twins"







)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> As stated, it's not just a RV'ing thing...
> 1966, 8 foot pram/ Dinghy
> 1967, 10 foot flat bottom wooden boat w/ 1.5 HP Johnson
> 1968, 16 foot wooden boat w/ 8 HP Johnson
> ...


"Boat" = Hole in the water into which one throws money! When are we going fishing, Kevin?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> "Boat" = Hole in the water into which one throws money! When are we going fishing, Kevin?


BOAT = Break Out Another Thousand









Not just a "guy thing" either

1992 - 16' Boston Whaler...sold in
1993 - for 27' Santana Sailboat...sold in
1994 - for 30' Coronado Sailboat (my home till I met dh and had our son)...sold








1997 - 8' Fatty Knees sailing/rowing dinghy (still have)

24' Sun Runner sport fish - (DH still has)
plus, a Harley Davidson Dyna Wide Glide, A Honda 450cc Quad and the Outback!

Oh, and of course our shiny new Dodge 1 ton


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Strange, DH and me were talking abou this at dinner tonight.  When I find a vehicle I like I tend to stick too it for many years. I owned one of my cars in FL for 10 years till my Dad told me underneath was rusted out...I would be on the ground and the engine would keep going....My grandprix I have had 5 1/2 and my NASCAR edition f150 has been abused, but love it and it is 9 years old. My outback is getting the modifications I want so why, not for me. But I do see some wish they had bought smaller or larger for various reasons, we bought larger thenwhat probably needed, but at least we have room to move.

thank god people are all different, I would hate to see you all in a 2007RLS. How boring/


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> "Boat" = Hole in the water into which one throws money! When are we going fishing, Kevin?


BOAT = Break Out Another Thousand









Not just a "guy thing" either

1992 - 16' Boston Whaler...sold in
1993 - for 27' Santana Sailboat...sold in
1994 - for 30' Coronado Sailboat (my home till I met dh and had our son)...sold








1997 - 8' Fatty Knees sailing/rowing dinghy (still have)

24' Sun Runner sport fish - (DH still has)
plus, a Harley Davidson Dyna Wide Glide, A Honda 450cc Quad and the Outback!

Oh, and of course our shiny new Dodge 1 ton








[/quote]

You have fatty knees?


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't get rid of anything. still have my Army boots from 1970 ( unless DW found them and trashed them..that would be too bad because that was the last year they made them out of all leather). Still have my beach cruiser bike, bought at a yard sale for $10 in 1990. (No, I'm not a pack rat..I'm a collector







) Had a Coleman Yukon pop-up for 12 years then traded up. Had the Fleetwood Niagara for 2 years before I realized it was a PIA to load everything for a weekend beach trip. Sold that and traded up.
I think the inference that buyers don't make well thought out purchases has touched a nerve and is an unfair over-generalization. For me at least, it is more complicated than "why can't I be happy with what I have". (Years of therapy for that issue!!!)(On second thought, nothing is more complicated than that!!!)
As I said in another thread, now that the kids are gone, we can use/afford a big camper to be comfortable in when at the beach. It doesn't make sense to the kids, but makes perfect sense to us!!
david


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> As stated, it's not just a RV'ing thing...
> 1966, 8 foot pram/ Dinghy
> 1967, 10 foot flat bottom wooden boat w/ 1.5 HP Johnson
> 1968, 16 foot wooden boat w/ 8 HP Johnson
> ...


"Boat" = Hole in the water into which one throws money! When are we going fishing, Kevin?
[/quote]

When you and Kath can make it to this sand bar, we'll take ya'll out for the day.... I believe we owe ya!!!


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sorry I'm just like the commercial the guy riding on the lawn mower saying "I'm in debt up to my eyeballs, somebody help me".









I tried the renter approach
I tried the fixer upper approach
I stayed with the buy it new and it should last at least 2 months until the dealers get the new stuff in.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

beachbum said:


> I don't get rid of anything. still have my Army boots from 1970 ( unless DW found them and trashed them..that would be too bad because that was the last year they made them out of all leather). Still have my beach cruiser bike, bought at a yard sale for $10 in 1990. (No, I'm not a pack rat..I'm a collector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my daughter's first words when we bought our Outback was if it was big enough for her and grandaughter to go too if they wanted????


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

"I think the inference that buyers don't make well thought out purchases has touched a nerve and is an unfair over-generalization.'

I think David hit the nail on the head with his comment. That was exactly how I felt when I read the original post. We researched for months before we settled on our first purchase and that was all we could do with the truck we had. We knew it didn't fit our needs exactly, but had to "make do" with what we could buy for the amount of money we were willing to invest at that time. Once another year had passed and we found the deal that we wanted on the truck that would do whatever we wanted for a LONG time, then we knew it was time to "dream shop" and research. What we didn't expect was that the exact unit in the exact color scheme would come in on trade with the tags still on the dining room chairs and the tape still on the drawers of the refrigerator in NEW condition for a used price. I loved my Outback and cried when I made the bed for the last time because so many happy memories were in it and now it felt as though someone was telling me that I didn't have the foresight to look down the road to make a good decision that would last for years.

Why would I stay in a camper with almost no storage space that had bunks that were sucking up space when most of the time no one was using that space? Why should I continue to play the "move everything around so I can cook" game every time I wanted to cook dinner when I could get a camper with a rear kitchen, tons of counter space and no bunks with a sofa bed in case someone came along? We don't have to store our clothes in rubbermaid bins and put them in the back of the truck due to lack of drawer space anymore. Wish we could have done this the first time around, but because of the limitations I already stated, I just couldn't.

I doubt if CA Jim meant to be judgmental in his comments, but it sure came off that way. I'm sorry if I have been offensive in any of my comments. It was not my intent to do so.

Darlene


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Boats ah yes another problem------"If we get another motorhome you can tow the boat with that and I won't have to follow you with my truck" so says my bride. She is as bad as I am. At least I'm only on boat number two.

And wife number one

John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> As stated, it's not just a RV'ing thing...
> 1966, 8 foot pram/ Dinghy
> 1967, 10 foot flat bottom wooden boat w/ 1.5 HP Johnson
> 1968, 16 foot wooden boat w/ 8 HP Johnson
> ...


I was going to ask what happened between 1993 and 2004 but then I saw your kids ages.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> Boats ah yes another problem------"If we get another motorhome you can tow the boat with that and I won't have to follow you with my truck" so says my bride. She is as bad as I am. At least I'm only on boat number two.
> 
> And wife number one
> 
> John


Excellent point John! I'm on wife #1 and DW is on husband #1! I guess we don't upgrade on everything!!!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Jim,

Long time no talk!

I understand the source of your question but sympathize with the desire to "upgrade". You remember that feeling the day you first brought home that 28BHS. Bet you couldn't wait to start planning your mods, etc.

We've had our 28BHS for 3.5 years and have decided to move on to a 32BHDS. Our four boys are now all in (or beyond) college and they no longer want to go camping with us because the only bed really adequate is spoken for.







With the bigger OB they will have a place to crash in relative comfort.

I certainly understand what you mean on the financial side but taking cruises or vacations where you stay in motels cost a bunch as well (especially if you take the whole crew). I guess everybody has their own reasons. What impresses me is how many upgrades are made within the OB line. That really says something.

Keep it real,

Greg

PS - Congrats on the new truck. Now, where's that green smiley faced thing.....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

campmg said:


> As stated, it's not just a RV'ing thing...
> 1966, 8 foot pram/ Dinghy
> 1967, 10 foot flat bottom wooden boat w/ 1.5 HP Johnson
> 1968, 16 foot wooden boat w/ 8 HP Johnson
> ...


I was going to ask what happened between 1993 and 2004 but then I saw your kids ages.








[/quote]

Sharp eye!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I have been ahead of the game with vehicles and homes all my life.
I figure I would be un-American if I wasn't upside in some kind of loan. I'm looking at the 26kbrs. King bed!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I must admit, we are looking to trade after only having the Roo for a year but it's for another Roo. The 31KFW wasn't made when we bought the 28. Our reasons are like a lot already said; prep for retirement, more room, underbelly storage and that awesome walk around bed.

DW says I research the fun out of everything, thus I don't have the truck to pull a 5'er let alone the 31. Although, if I mod my '96 Dakota with a F250 bed that would give me the pin capacity then yank the four cylinder and drop in a big block I would be good to go. Or at least the camper dealership says.

With all that being said,... I just won't spend the money (for now







). DW's new Harley (to us) needs chrome.

In a nut shell, all of us have/had a reason for buying/looking at trading in. To each of us, there was/is perfect reasoning. Doug said the same thing as my Uncle "If I would have bought one two feet longer then I could..." Crazy aint it, we think we have thought out every scenerio till we are at the campsite.

Happy shopping/trading.
Dave


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I wonder how many posts before this thread gets "jacked"?

You know the housing market is about to bust when all of these 1% notes and low interest Mercedes Benz leases come due as well?

Could this be the beginning of the end?

Did Oswald really kill JFK?

Did Neil Armstrong really walk on the moon?

If I want to buy a 5er next month, so be it. I DO have the means.

However, it really is scary when you think about it.

Great post Jim. Did the announcement at Countrywide last week get you thinking of this? BTW, I stopped by Mike Thompsons last week right off of the 5 in LA. What a set up he has there.

Tim


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I for one think it's society's fault







and let me tell you why









Just last week after getting setup at the CG I'd just gotten settled in my easy chair, when to what should roll into the site 2 doors down from me. A family all loaded up in a Big Brand Spanking All Shined Up New Bright Red F-350 Super Crew PSD with the chrome so bright I had to put my shades on just to see







and they were taging along a FW bigger than most peoples house !!!

Did that give me the impulse to go shopping.









You darn right it DID !!














, but the DW saw that look in my eyes and said dont even think about it








And with that I was left only to dream and drool all weekend long

Ed


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

outbacknjack said:


> I for one think it's society's fault
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

2004 Outback 26 RS, purchased brand new in January 2004 for $16,500.
Camped 2004, 2005, 2006, and nearly done with 2007. Same camper.
Still love it as much as day 1.

Randy


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We researched the different brands and models for a few months. We have been boaters all our lives and were all to acustomed to the 2 foot itis. When we sold our 2004 30' Monterey (4th boat in the last 5 years) we decided to get in to a safer (for the 1 and 3 yr old) hobby and something that could be enjoyed with the grandparents as they all camp as well. We bought the 2008 32BHDS because we could afford it and did not want to upgrade because of size anytime soon. We knew it could be an issue for the F150 and were open to a new truck if need be. Now the truck is being upgraded to a 2008 F350 diesel (for the last time for a while ) and we will be done with our purchasses for a long time.

Good plan at least...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Obviously I have touched a nerve with this one. I didn't have the intention of calling out anybody in particular, but rather making note of an industry wide RV phenomenon. One that I have also seen here at OBDC. We RV'rs are an indecisive bunch when it comes to finding contentment in our campers.
> 
> This indecision and discontent likely fuels a large percentage of new and used RV sales for which an industry is surely thankful. For the many reasons listed here and even more, we just can't seem to reach the promised land in our current RV. "If only I had that model# 123XYZ"&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> We surely are an insatiable bunch.


Jim,
To be honest, I want to thank you for making this post. Everyone knows I've gone through alot of changes here, with my son, and feeling "empty nest" syndrome. SO, I was thinking about going to a 5er, myself. Picture this: 06 Dodge 2500 turbo-diesel, complete with tonneau cover, nerf bars, etc......sharp looking truck. Have an 07 31RQS, which I upgraded to from a 27RSDS, for good reasons......broken thumb and compression fracture in back dealing with rear-slide, and sick-to-death of the defective locks locking me out and having to crawl under rear slide while IN to get in to unlock the doors, as well as it being the infamous "leak machine". Plus, my son needed more privacy. I didn't lose money on that deal, but I probably WILL lose money if I trade, now. Market has changed, even in the RV world. But, bottom line: Do I need to lose money on the tonneau cover ($1,000), probably around $7K-$10K loss on the OB? Absolutely not. As far as upgrading from the 27RSDS, I had not seen the 31RQS prior to buying, or I WOULD have bought it first.
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Jim,
I have oftened wondered this myself.

Thanks for starting the thread.

I think it is a different reason for each person. Some because it wasn't available when they were looking before, some because they can and some I think is to keep up with the Jones". I think most is the first reason, then the second and then lastly to keep up with the Jones'. We first bought a used pop-up (very used and old pop-up), then bought our first TT because we had bought a truck and now had a tow vehicle capable of towing a TT. We did not get a slide-out because the DH said "it is just one more thing to break down and cost money". We kept that for 2 years and bought the Outback with the intention of it being the last one because we had purchased a larger truck and could now tow a TT with a slide, which is what I wanted from the start and the DH regretted not going with a slide in the first place.

Unfortunatly it probably will not be the last one as it is not what we were told it was by the salewoman. It is not an all season trailer by any means and I am not pleased with the quality of the workmanship, which we were told it was as well.

I do not have any intentions of trading anytime soon. I have seen the 32bhds and like it a lot but not enough to trade up at this point.

I don't think we have the right kind of jobs that will allow us to. LOL! This allows us to do what we like to do and that is to get away and relax.

Again, thanks for starting the thread the answers have been interesting.

Linda


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jimmy Buffett said it best,

"Indecision may, or may not be my problem."


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice way to wrap it up Pete









FIN


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Jimmy Buffett said it best,
> 
> "Indecision may, or may not be my problem."


Jolly,

Of course, as always, or sometimes, or at least once, you're right. I think.

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Speaking of upgrading - what ever happened to Thor's BBQ thread???


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CA JIM,

I present the fact that America is riddled with A.D.D..

Many can't focus long enough to keep themselves out of their own way.

*Btw, ever seen this joke*:

I have recently been diagnosed with Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder (AAADD). This is how it goes ...

I decide to wash the car, start toward the garage and notice the mail on the table.

OK, I'm going to wash the car...

BUT FIRST I'm going to go through the mail. Lay car keys down on desk. After discarding the junk mail, I notice the trash can is full. OK, I'll just put the bills on my desk....

BUT FIRST I'll take the trash out, but since I'm going to be near the mailbox, I'll address a few bills.... Yes, Now where is the checkbook? Oops... there's only one check left. Where did I put the extra checks? Oh, there's my empty plastic cup from last night on my desk. I'm going to look for those checks...

BUT FIRST I need to put the cup back in the kitchen. I head for the kitchen, look out the window, notice the flowers need a drink of water, I put the cup on the counter and there's my extra pair of glasses on the kitchen counter. What are they doing here? I'll just put them away...

BUT FIRST need to water those plants. I head for the door and... Aaaagh! Someone left the TV remote in the wrong spot. Okay, I'll put the remote away and water the plants...

BUT FIRST I need to find those checks.

END OF DAY: car not washed, bills still unpaid, cup still in the sink, checkbook still has only one check left, lost my car keys; and, when I try to figure out why nothing got done today, I'm baffled because... I KNOW I WAS BUSY ALL DAY! I realize this condition is serious...

I'd get help...

BUT FIRST...

I think I'll check my e-mail!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> CA JIM,
> 
> I present the fact that America is riddled with A.D.D..
> 
> ...


Hmmm....Does this make you anti-aging?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Hmmmmm......I wish.......and even then I would have to patent it first


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hilarious recap of my last Saturday afternoon











Mgonzo2u said:


> CA JIM,
> 
> I present the fact that America is riddled with A.D.D..
> 
> ...


----------

